# Re... B.P. Tanker Captain...



## british hazel (Oct 6, 2008)

Could anyone help me find out if a Captain Robin Jarrett is still with B.P. Tanker Company, or did he move onto other shipping companies... I sailed with him on the British Merlin as Catering Officer... Nick.C.Broad was the Chief Cook...The dates were 20/11/74... to 06/04/1975...


----------



## british hazel (Oct 6, 2008)

*Re...BP Captain...???*

Good Evening Ships Nostalgia... 
Could anyone help me find out if a Captain Robin Jarrett is still with B.P. Tanker Company, or did he move onto other shipping companies... I sailed with him on the British Merlin as a Catering Officer... Robin took over from Captain P.D.Waller... Also,...Nick.C.Broad was the Chief Cook...The dates were 20/11/74... to 06/04/1975... Many Thanks Gent,s... Much Appreciated... Dave McConnachy...


----------



## BazB (Oct 5, 2006)

No help for your search sorry, but I remember Nick. C. Broad (from Glynneath) sailed with him on British Bombardier 1972.

Barry.


----------



## jim jamieson (Sep 19, 2010)

british hazel said:


> Good Evening Ships Nostalgia...
> Could anyone help me find out if a Captain Robin Jarrett is still with B.P. Tanker Company, or did he move onto other shipping companies... I sailed with him on the British Merlin as a Catering Officer... Robin took over from Captain P.D.Waller... Also,...Nick.C.Broad was the Chief Cook...The dates were 20/11/74... to 06/04/1975... Many Thanks Gent,s... Much Appreciated... Dave McConnachy...


I had Nick Broad with me as 2nd cook when I was cook on the Willow from 1/2/70 until 25th May 70.
Wasn't a great trip as we had a very unpopular skipper.
Good run down Oz and Kiwi but a sad trip.
regards, Jim


----------



## Landi (Aug 19, 2010)

Hi,

Do not know the chap, but I would say he has not been sailing with BP since 2008.


Ian


----------



## Graham Wallace (May 6, 2006)

Dave

RAW Jarrett was a BP Navigating Apprentice around1959 intake,that would put him around 70 years old now. 
He was Captain of the Humber June 1990 (age 50+), many BP Captains seemed to retire around 55

Graham


----------



## Paul munton (Feb 5, 2006)

Graham Wallace said:


> Dave
> 
> RAW Jarrett was a BP Navigating Apprentice around1959 intake,that would put him around 70 years old now.
> He was Captain of the Humber June 1990 (age 50+), many BP Captains seemed to retire around 55
> ...


 Hi Graham - Glad to see you are still active on the BP Tanker Co history project. Keep up the grat work!
Paul Munton


----------



## british hazel (Oct 6, 2008)

*re B.P. tankers...*



jim jamieson said:


> I had Nick Broad with me as 2nd cook when I was cook on the Willow from 1/2/70 until 25th May 70.
> Wasn't a great trip as we had a very unpopular skipper.
> Good run down Oz and Kiwi but a sad trip.
> regards, Jim


 ***************************************

Hi there Jim... 

Sorry for not writing to you sooner with regards my question about Captain Robin Jarrett, and Nick C. Broad Ch/Cook...

I was very sorry to hear about your trip on board the British Willow, Yes we all get trips like that sometimes, but the best thing I thought about the good times, which we had many...

I was also on the British Willow, but at a later date, I sailed on her as Ch/Cook...joined in Dubai... 30.04.1972...to...06.07.1972... Captain was J.C.Wilson... Great Skipper..... Actually I got burnt in the galley and was paid off in India...where I ended up in a Calcutta hospital where I got a skin graft operation...the ship was in monsoon weather at the time, so it was jumping about a lot....But I made a complete recovery, and returned to sea with B.P. again... 

I was on the British Merlin from 20.11.1974 to 06.04.1975... Captain P.D.Waller... Again Nick was the Ch/ Cook... Great Guy... I OFTEN WONDER HOW THESE GUYS ARE GETTING ON... Oh yes Jim I was the Cat / Officer..."Happy Days"...(Pint)

All the Best To You "Jim"... 

Dave McConnachy.(Pint)


----------

